
White House encryption Confide app - nwrk
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/white-house-encryption-confide-app/
======
pasbesoin
This is what happens when you let the Bush/RNC private server mass email use
and _cough_ loss _cough_ go unprosecuted. Clinton's "off the reservation"
server and disregard for State's own IT services. (Hey, Secretary of State, if
they're broken, how about fixing them? Especially after all the carping the
Obama Administration made about Mannings' leaks -- enabled by, you guessed it,
inadequate systems at State.)

People in government who are inclined to hide things, get a pretty good signal
that they are going to get away with it.

Oops. Did I just inadvertently make a pun, there?

The problem is, we have all this _concern_ that mere career bureaucrats,
scientists, and the like are going to "go dark" communicating with some neo-
commie press. About what swim floats to buy for your kids when the oceans wash
over mid-town, I suppose.

When really, it's the guys at the top, hiding their own communications -- most
likely to certainly in contravention of law -- that should be the real
concern.

